# "Pedal-to-the-Metal" (#8) S.E. US SWAP MEET in Georgia DEC 5th 2020 (near Atlanta)



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 4, 2020)

*The 8th BI-ANNUAL "Pedal-to-the-Metal" Vintage, Classic, Custom Bike SWAP MEET is happening at the Atlanta Dragway Parking Lot on SAT DEC 5th 2020! ... Located in Commerce, GA ... about 50 miles N.E. of Atlanta.*
We regularly get about 35-40 Bike Vendors and a decent amount of spectators and overflow buyers from the N.E. GA Mega Swap Meet that we are set-up "Within" ... where on average ... another 250 vendors of Car, Truck and Motorcycle parts as well as BIG Signs, Tools, TOYS and Petroleum Collectibles... 
This is our 4th year of having a Bi-Annual Swap Meet! 
Always a Great Time !! Lots of "Regulars" and new faces all the time ...
We pull in attendees AND buyers from GA, Both N. & S. Carolina, Alabama, and Tenn. 
It is an OUTDOOR Event and social distancing is in place ... face masks are advised but not mandatory. 
Lots of Motel/Hotel choices within 5 miles of the track.
Please join us for the fun! Just in time to snag some deals for "Winter Projects" !!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 5, 2020)

Always a great event Dave puts together twice a year! Just as the season is winding down, this will be a great time to bring out some items you want to sell, as well as purchase some things to complete some projects or start something new. Weather should be fine, doesn't get that cold in December here in Ga. Also, keep in mind there is an automotive swap meet going on! Always a good day At Dave's event, great brotherhood and stories told, hope to see you there!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 23, 2020)

*ONLY 6 weeks away !! Hard to believe this fact: DEC 5th is just 6 weeks away ... 
Really looking forward to some good Southern Swap-Meetin'   ..... Cheers! CCR Dave*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 30, 2020)

You've now got 3 1/2 weekends to put those finishing touches on your "For Sale" projects!! ... and get your PARTS in order ...

Because 1/2 of NEXT weekend is at GET-A-GRIP in Cleveland, TN !! * 5 WEEKS AWAY is closer than you think!* Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Oct 31, 2020)

This is the last one of the year in the Southeast (that I'm aware of). This has been one very different and unusual year, NOW will be the time to make the trip to unload some of your "unwanted" bike goodies and take home something new to work on. Hope to see plenty of enthusiast there!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 14, 2020)

*ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY!! ...* 
that leaves 2 weekends to get all the rust shined-up !! (ONE of those is Thanksgiving weekend with limited "play-time" (possibly) ...
I hope to see you there !! Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 17, 2020)

Is this still a go as of today?


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 18, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> Is this still a go as of today?



YES! ... this Pedal to the Metal swap meet is part of a very large "Monthly" Swap Meet that has not missed a beat the entire year!
All within the legal COVID guidelines of state and local government.
Here is a website LINK to the Grand Poopah Event which Pedal to the Metal is part of TWICE a year >>> http://negeorgiaswapmeet.com/
IF for any reason the swap meet is cancelled ... I will post that notice here ASAP ... but I'm confident, that there's a very slim chance of it being cancelled!
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 23, 2020)

Looking forward to it, Dave! Here’s some of what I’m bringing:

1935 Wards Hawthorne Flyer Motorbike




1938 Shelby Wishbone Frame Flying Cloud




1938 Monark Rocket w/ “no horn” tank




1941 Schwinn New World w/new NOS tires




Send PM for any additional info on any of these bikes. Hope to see you in Commerce!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 23, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Looking forward to it, Dave! Here’s some of what I’m bringing:
> 
> 1935 Wards Hawthorne Flyer Motorbike
> View attachment 1305853
> ...



Very Nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 23, 2020)

@jimbo53 ... Thank you for posting some of your great bikes you are bringing!!

I encourage others who are coming to share your pictures of what you are bringing as well !! 

I've got a couple pics ready to share ... many more to follow .... Cheers!! CCR Dave

Here is a 1951 Schwinn Hornet in it's original blue paint ... (a different correct Hornet chainguard will be on it) ...
neither of those 2 chainguards in the picture will be on it ...
This bike also has ivory S-2's using a Bendix 2 speed kickback hub...  Swap Meet price $625.00




I also have this early '50's (1953??) CWC Roadmaster in the "RAW" (clear coated) ... with CWC ShockMaster springer ...
completely rebuilt CWC powdercoated RIMS and new spokes ... all bearings with Fresh Phil Wood Grease!! 
Swap Meet Price is $400


----------



## JOEL (Nov 23, 2020)

I will have a huge load of smalls and bike parts. Bikes currently in the truck are? 1956 Hornet/1954 Starlet super nice pair, 1899 Pope model 59 shaft drive, 60s Roadmaster tank bike, 34 Columbia twinbar complete project, chain drive tricycle. More to come.

Also for sale: teens Excelsior original, 1890s Remington Arms Co safety, 1938 BFG Schwinn Motorbike 20" frame size complete. May or may not make the trip. Inquire if interested.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 23, 2020)

This is the biggest bike swap in the southeast. It is in the middle of a huge monthly car show/swap meet. There will be LOTS of buyers walking around so bring ANYTHING you have to sell, not just bike stuff. This is the only swap meet I have ever been to that allows people to set up an hour early for an extra $5. That way you can be set up and ready when the gates open.

I heard Charlotte is cancelled. Who knows if Indianapolis will happen... All you east coasters need to make this one.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 23, 2020)

JOEL said:


> This is the biggest bike swap in the southeast. It is in the middle of a huge monthly car show/swap meet. There will be LOTS of buyers walking around so bring ANYTHING you have to sell, not just bike stuff. This is the only swap meet I have ever been to that allows people to set up an hour early for an extra $5. That way you can be set up and ready when the gates open.



Thank you Joel! ... but just to be clear ... the 6:00 AM "early bird" set-up is an extra $10 ... (SO it is $30.00 instead of $20)
BUT it is well worth the extra $10 ... in my opinion and many others agree.
and the "connection" to the "Monthly" Swap meet DOES help us get a crowd of NEW Shoppers not normally "full-time" members of the Vintage Bike Scene ... I have ... For a fact ... sold an old MERCURY '50's Balloon bike to a fellow who Drag Races a Mercury COMET ... and he HAD to have the Mercury Cruiser for his "Car Show / Swap meet" Bike ...
check out this link here >>> http://negeorgiaswapmeet.com/
So in other words ... we are not just selling at "wholesale" prices to other Vintage Bike folks at this venue ... Thx! Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 23, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Thank you Joel! ... but just to be clear ... the 6:00 AM "early bird" set-up is an extra $10 ... (SO it is $30.00 instead of $20)
> BUT it is well worth the extra $10 ... in my opinion and many others agree.
> and the "connection" to the "Monthly" Swap meet DOES help us get a crowd of NEW Shoppers not normally "full-time" members of the Vintage Bike Scene ... I have ... For a fact ... sold an old MERCURY '50's Balloon bike to a fellow who Drag Races a Mercury COMET ... and he HAD to have the Mercury Cruiser for his "Car Show / Swap meet" Bike ...
> check out this link here >>> http://negeorgiaswapmeet.com/
> So in other words ... we are not just selling at "wholesale" prices to other Vintage Bike folks at this venue ... Thx! Dave



I’ll be leaving early, but looking at a 3+ hour drive, won’t make the early bird cut off. 8ish is about as early as I’ll make it but still lots of good fun left!


----------



## JOEL (Nov 24, 2020)

Hopefully more Charlottans will make the trip.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 27, 2020)

@Kevin Crowe from The Bike Barn has over 60 Collectible Vintage Bikes available for sale!! 
CONTACT Kevin about any of his bikes and they CAN be brought to Commerce to pick them up!
check out his postings here >>>> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/collection-reduction.171206/page-2
I believe Kevin could bring as many as 12-15 bikes with some serious interest ...

MEANWHILE ... make your plans to be here! ONLY 1 WEEK away !! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Nov 27, 2020)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> @Kevin Crowe from The Bike Barn has over 60 Collectible Vintage Bikes available for sale!!
> CONTACT Kevin about any of his bikes and they CAN be brought to Commerce to pick them up!
> check out his postings here >>>> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/collection-reduction.171206/page-2
> I believe Kevin could bring as many as 12-15 bikes with some serious interest ...
> ...



85+ actually but who’s counting


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 27, 2020)

Here are a couple more SCHWINN Straight Bars that I'm bringing to Commerce to sell >>>>>

1951 Schwinn Hornet in original Green Paint ... all new grease everywhere there is a bearing ...
Beautiful relaced S-2 Ivory wheels and new painted pinstripes on the rims!! Goodyear G-3 USA Tires!! Swap Meet price $600 








Date code 1950 Schwinn Straight bar with older Red repaint ... very straight and solid correct fenders ... S-2 wheels completely relaced and rebuilt ... with a durable,  powder coated "chrome" finish on the rims ... all new grease wherever there are bearings ... new DURO WW "brick" tires ... a Great Rider !! Swap Meet price is $275.00


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 29, 2020)

I'll be there Dave, bringing some ride on stuff, pedal cars and some bikes but probably not setting up a table this time.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 30, 2020)

The weather forecast as of today is looking good.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 1, 2020)

JOEL said:


> The weather forecast as of today is looking good.



Just now (Tues evening) watched the local weather forecasts from ATL channels 11 and 46 and BOTH agree that the rain on Friday should be passing by the end of the evening on Friday and clearing for SAT morning at the Event!
Morning start at around 40 degrees and and by afternoon Mid- 50's ... not too bad for early DEC in this area!
I would make your plans to come ... the weather will be cool ... but a great Swap Meet outlook! Cheers ! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 2, 2020)

Here is a Prewar SIMMONS DELMAR Curved Bar coming to Pedal to the Metal !
Forecasters still saying NO RAIN for Sat ! ..... Yay !! Cheers! CCR Dave

Simmons Hardware DELMAR Curved tube '40 or '41 .... Frame and Tank repainted .... Fenders / Rack / Fork / Chainguard Original Paint ... yes ... those came from a girls donor bike ALLSTATE Zig-Zag tread pattern tires ... SWAP MEET Price $750.00


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 3, 2020)

I have had a few calls today ...* YES! ... this Event is definitely ON !!* .... The rain on Friday (while we are LOADING UP our goodies)  WILL end overnight Friday (ALL Local weather forecasters agree!) ...
A chilly Start near 40 degrees ... and then *SUN-rise!!* ... *YES ... Sunny and Mid to Upper 50's by afternoon !! YAY !!*
I know for a fact that we have folks coming from BOTH North and South Carolina, Florida, Alabama, Tennessee and of course: 
all around GA !!
Since there has been such a "Drought" of Events like this ... and some Annual Events going into 2021 down here in the South, I hear are cancelled ... This should pull some pretty good numbers!! FYI >>> the NE GA Swap Meet ( http://negeorgiaswapmeet.com/ ) has been getting consistently record setting numbers each and every month this year ... it gains vendors and attendance, each and every month! (OUR Swap Meet is WITHIN this Larger Event !!)
Hope to see YOU here!! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets (Dec 3, 2020)

Looking forward to a big day! Got the van & trailer loaded with bikes, bike & automotive parts & other miscellaneous stuff! Hoping to see a lot of enthusiast from the Southeast!  Freqman1, we'll be missing you, looking forward to your return, let your "crew" know if there's anything to be on the lookout for!


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 6, 2020)

Great swap meet, Dave! COVID effected some of the turnout but lots of sellers with great bikes and parts. The weather was perfect! Happy holidays to everyone and let’s be safe out there so we can all gather for more vintage bike fun in 2021!!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 6, 2020)

Well, a lot of folks who said they would be there didn't show. All I can say is you missed out. I bought a good pile of stuff and sold a lot more than usual to the car show shoppers.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 6, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Great swap meet, Dave! COVID effected some of the turnout but lots of sellers with great bikes and parts. The weather was perfect! Happy holidays to everyone and let’s be safe out there so we can all gather for more vintage bike fun in 2021!!



Hello Jim! ... I agree 100% ... and a *BIG Thank you* for traveling all the way from the Charlotte area (3 Hours) to help make this so enjoyable and rewarding! Really thankful for the support ... and I believe you moved a few bikes out too! Cheers! Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 6, 2020)

JOEL said:


> Well, a lot of folks who said they would be there didn't show. All I can say is you missed out. I bought a good pile of stuff and sold a lot more than usual to the car show shoppers.



So true! ... and a *BIG Thank you* Joel and Alan, for making the 3-hrs + trip over from Birmingham, AL !! ... Yes we had some "New Shoppers" that strolled over from the "NE GA Swap Meet" and spent some money with us. As well as some folks, like Kent from Orlando FL,  who traveled over 7 hrs. to purchase 3-4 bikes and some parts. I believe the spike in COVID-19 all over ... as well as the rainy day Friday kept some regulars away. But for those of us who took the risk ... it was a busy day and money was exchanging hands at a good rate! Cheers! Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 6, 2020)

*Swap meet NOTES !! .... NEXT Year 2021 our 2 Events will be 1st SAT in MAY and 1st SAT in SEPT !! *
(we are switching it up a bit)

A special note on a few "CABE regulars" WE MISSED yesterday (due to COVID concerns, being sick, working a project for our USA military service, or an important birthday celebration for his better half) .... *missed you all*:
@Phattiremike , @Roger honeycutt , @Freqman1 , @Kevin Crowe , @onecatahula , @bobbystillz

A side-note it was great to have Mark Gordon @auto1cycle2  join us from Greenville, SC (he scored a nice "in the raw" X-53 Project bike!)
It was great seeing Phil @deepsouth join us for the fun!

*PICTURES!! ... I know many have been waiting! ... here are some with editorial comments courtesy of me* 

I MISSED a few photo opps, because I kept getting sidetracked ... SO if I missed yours ... my apologies!

First up is my great buddy Chuck @Sprockets who is ALWAYS there at 5am helping me set-up physically (and mentally!)












Next up is David @Toysoldier and his great brother, from Get A Grip who travels down from Cleveland, TN and is a consistent supporter of this Event




next up is Joel @JOEL who is another great, regular supporter of Pedal to the Metal from over 3 hours away !




next up are 2 great guys from the "Hurricane Coasters" club from Charlotte area (3 hrs+) John @Colby john and Jim @jimbo53
I really appreciate you guys coming down from Charlotte AND I know your "Bike Sales" went well yesterday! Cheers!








next up is an Atlanta well-known "Regular" who brings tons of goodies "Jeff Lo" and a couple from Woody's Bike Shop - Helen, GA
















next up is a "Newcomer" nice fellow Jonathan, who came down here, all the way from well above Nashville with great prices on a bunch of goodies and a heavy dose of Schwinn MW products ... I know he moved out a good bunch of stuff and celebrated big time when somebody bought his Dyno Custom cruiser with 3 foot TALL Ape-Hangers bars!! (Much better mileage on his truck on the trip back home! )








I HAD to include this picture of a great "Regular" at the Swap Meet Kim Stevens who was caught riding his wife's Vintage AMF and using it as a PARTS HAULER!! What a great way to haul around some old Muscle Car Valve Covers !!




and I'll wrap this up with a couple from my set-up at the swap meet ....







*Cheers Everybody!!*
*Stay safe and keep rollin' out those Vintage Rides !!*
*CCR Dave *


----------



## Sprockets (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words Dave, its an honor to help such a Great Ambassador of this hobby/addiction as yourself! Thank you for ALL you do to put on these events twice a year!! Joel nailed it, if you didn't come you missed a great time, people were wanting to spend some money! I sold quite a bit of stuff and had some great conversations with a lot of people. I sold a Western Flyer to an elderly man in his seventies, he talked about how he had one when he was young, he plans to restore this one. I also spread the word about The Cabe to some who were not familiar with the site, gotta keep spreading the word! It was great to see all that showed up, looking forward to the next one!!


----------

